

The Decision Maker’s Comparison of Java Build Tools: Maven, Gradle and Ant + Ivy - theotown
http://zeroturnaround.com/rebellabs/java-build-tools-part-2-a-decision-makers-comparison-of-maven-gradle-and-ant-ivy/

======
karianna
The good old build tools war! Was interesting to see the massive drop in
Ant/Ivy as part of the modern Java build set. I wonder if Maven will be able
to hold on - it's polyglot POM version needs to come out quickly methinks.

